# Brand New Campingaz 907



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

My first time buying a gas bottle. Opted for a Campingaz 907 (good for use abroad). I realise as I didn't have a bottle to exchange I would have to pay full price (£59.50) but for that I expected to get a shiny brand spanking new Campingaz bottle...not the rather bruised and grubby second-hand affair I've been given!

Is this the norm folks?

GDog


----------



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

Also.... I'm a bit wary about screwing on the regulator. I've got the right one (as advised by the shop) but I'm staring at the bottle now and seeing a handle attached to the cap. This will undo. Do I undo that and then screw the regulator in or is a load of gas gonna escape if I undo it?

Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm a gas bottle virgin!

GDog


----------



## tony (May 7, 2010)

unscrew the cap & screw in the regulator. a little gas will escape so do it outside.
gas wont escape when you got no cap or regulator on.there is a valve to stop this.
it will only escape when you go to screw on the regulator.
tony


----------



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

Cheers Tony. Presumably the regulator has a valve to stop gas leaking from the regulator hose connection?


----------



## tony (May 7, 2010)

as far as i know the valve is on the cylinder.
tony


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 7, 2010)

tony said:


> as far as i know the valve is on the cylinder.
> tony


no valve on a 907  the only valve will be on the appliance


----------



## kenjones (May 7, 2010)

GDog said:


> Also.... I'm a bit wary about screwing on the regulator. I've got the right one (as advised by the shop) but I'm staring at the bottle now and seeing a handle attached to the cap. This will undo. Do I undo that and then screw the regulator in or is a load of gas gonna escape if I undo it?
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions but I'm a gas bottle virgin!
> 
> GDog



Remove the cap with the handle. This leaves a threaded hole in the bottle above the seal valve..
Screw the regulator firmly into the bottle. 
You will loose a  little gas so make sure that you dont do it in a closed van.

I changed my 907s for 4.5kg calor as they are much cheaper to use. Don't know about availability outside UK though.


----------



## vwalan (May 7, 2010)

he camping gas 907 as a ball bearing valve on the top of the bottle under the screw cap .they can and do jamb up but very rare .if so press on ball with a biro or similar. 
in morocco you get a full bottle with a single burner on the top for about 10 quid including the deposit. shame your not there. only one pound ten pence to exchange for a full one. never mind . cheers alan.


----------



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

I think the guy in the gas supply/camping store said if I shake the regulator I'll hear a light rattle sound inside - that's some sort of valve. Y'see what I want to do is screw the regulator to the 907 and leave it stored until I need to connect up in my van to my two-burner hob so I'm concerned that gas will leak from the regulator hose connector...or will the regulator seal itself?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (May 7, 2010)

GDog said:


> I think the guy in the gas supply/camping store said if I shake the regulator I'll hear a light rattle sound inside - that's some sort of valve. Y'see what I want to do is screw the regulator to the 907 and leave it stored until I need to connect up in my van to my two-burner hob so I'm concerned that gas will leak from the regulator hose connector...or will the regulator seal itself?


yes it will leak  the regulater open's the valve, it as to be coupled to an appliance


----------



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

Mmm...even if I keep the rotary open/close knob in the closed position?


----------



## AndyC (May 7, 2010)

Even when the regulator has an on/off tap it's safest to store Camping Gaz bottles with the handle firmly screwed in place. That way there are effectively 2 seals, one being the ball valve in the bottle itself and the other being the seal on the handle. Only attach the regulator when you are ready to use it.

AndyC


----------



## GDog (May 7, 2010)

OK, in that case I'll keep stored with the handle on and connect the regulator when I'm ready to go camping!

Thanks for all your advice guys - much appreciated as always!

GDog


----------



## pianosonic (May 7, 2010)

*907 bottles local waste disposal site*

Hi 
   I use mine as a spare in europe.I managed to find two 907 bottles at my local coucil waste  disposal site .The are kept in a open  cage away from the skips in most of the places.I didnt ask if i could take them in case they said no lol.I  was doing my bit for recycling .  Theres  lots of different bottles there most of the time.Its like a gas bottle graveyard .Saves buying them at rip off prices.We have thought of gaslow but dont use enough gas to justify the outlay.

       regards   terry


----------

